# A host of issues...



## Flubb (Dec 9, 2010)

Should I continue living like this?


----------



## kcguy (Nov 15, 2010)

It is tragic when things come down to power and control like this. Especially, when a person has to come to realization you are powerless over the other. This sounds pretty serious. With the relationship if you divorce, she will probably keep the kids from you. You had better be very very careful if you do this. It sounds that there is some very immature coping skills and you were the only person who wasn't ready to get married. Of course, we only hear your side and while that's not saying your not telling the truth, there is a tremendous amount of pain, betrayal, anger and resentment. First, why don't you go to therapy for a while. Get your head clearer. If you do this. She probably is not going to play well. Dude, grow up and take the kids. I was a single dad. It's a lot of work and you have to think about the kids, have little time for yourself. But if you leave, she will keep those kids from you. Be ready to take them, and file for divorce if you decide to move foward the day you leave. Then she can't come and take them back. If you don't have that in place, it will be a war zone. Now, you don't have to complete the divorce, but file asap. Her side, sounds like will side with her and give her what she wants. Your in a ball of crap. Take care of you and your kids. I would say she's been saying some crap to her folks as well. She has some problems. Get help for you, to work thru the resentment and pain so your not making dumb moves.. This is a chess match now and you will need a very good plan. You want to win, it may require you to get ugly, cuz she probably will. Maybe it will wake her up. She may just try to be nice to get you back, get the kids and file. If she won't go to therapy now, maybe she will then. They know if she is telling the truth. Get honest. Good luck


----------

